# Low Oder High Sense?



## Balu7 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute

Wollte mal von euch wissen ob ihr mit euren Mäusen High- oder Lowsense zockt und wesshalb.

Bis vor einer Woche habe ich immer Highsense gespielt, da ja immer mehr Hersteller mit hohen DPI-Zahlen werben. Also dachte ich mir, muss das auch gut sein.

Nun habe ich mal Lowsense gespielt (600 DPI oder so) und habt auf einmal genauer geschossen. Jedoch hatte ich mit der "360° Monilität" etwas zu kämpfen. Nach ein wenig Übung ging das besser.

Nun wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören, da ich momentan hin und her gerissen bin.

Gruss, Balu

Edit: Also mit Low und High-Sense meine ich hohe oder niedrige DPI zahl. Bzw. wie schnell der Zeiger über den Bildschirm flitzt.


----------



## Wargrown (9. Januar 2010)

Bei High Sense Mäusen kann man doch die DPI Rate einstellen also ist so eine maus besser und man kann es sich aussuchen.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich denke es kommt auf jeden selbst an was für eine DPI zahl er mag. ich habe in x/y achse unterschiedliche dpi eingestellt (CM Storm Sentinel) man muss es halt ausprobieren.


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich spiele Highsense und falls es erforderlich ist, kann ich ganz schnell auf Low umstellen, ohne Spielunterbrechung.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel auch HighSense, is mMn nur ne Gewöhnungssache und bietet nur Vorteile, vorausgesetzt, die Maus wird bei der maximalen dpi Zahl net ungenau.


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Januar 2010)

Das leigt dann aber meistens an dem Untergrund.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2010)

Naja, manche Billigmäuse werden auch auf vernünftigem Untergrund ungenau wenn ma die max. dpi einstellt.


----------



## Flexy (9. Januar 2010)

Midsense komm ich am besten mit klar


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Januar 2010)

Lowsense. 400 CPI mit meiner Xai. Ingame 1. Ist einfach präziser.


----------



## Ryokage (12. Januar 2010)

Ich finde man sollte immer das spielen wobei man sich persönlich am wohlsten fühlt. Hab früher ehr Highsense gespielt inzwischen Midsense und gehe inzwischen eher zu Low über, da ich im moment auch auf dem Sniper Trip bin und da einfach die Präzision brauche, die ich persönlich bei zu hohem Sense nicht erreiche (was nicht bei jedem so sein muss). Es hängt natürlich auch von der Hardware (Maus + Mauspad) ab aber da gibt es ja inzwischen für jeden das passende. Ich persönlich wechsle da auch von Spiel zu Spiel immer etwas, je nachdem wie die Anforderungen sind.
Also probier es einfach aus. Bei der Einstellung wo du dich am wohlsten fühlst bleib, da hat man dann auch meistens die beste Präzision.


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Januar 2010)

Ich zocke immer Highsense.(1800DPI) Kommt man besser mit dem gegner mit ,wenn er auch mal um einen rum läuft


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Januar 2010)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Also ich spiele Highsense und falls es erforderlich ist, kann ich ganz schnell auf Low umstellen, ohne Spielunterbrechung.


Ich bei mir genauso
Aber bin meistens auf High Sense(1600dpi, mehr geht bei meiner M1 net).


----------



## Astaroth (12. Januar 2010)

High Sense hat für mich persönlich nichts mit der DPI Zahl zu tun, klar mit mehr DPI wirds schneller, aber in dem Game-Einstellungen einfach die Maus-Geschwindigkeit ganz runter stellen und schon ist man wieder bei Low-Sense 
Ich persönlich zocke mit meiner G5 meistens auf 800DPI und in den Spielen dann jeweils dennoch sehr niedrige Mauseinstellungen, bin Low-Senser seit ich online Spiele.
Hab immer wieder versucht auf High-Sense umzustellen, aber gerade in Sniper Situationen ist das einfach nichts für mich.
Allerdings kommt es auch immer aufs Spiel an, während ich bei Counterstrike oder Tactical Ops sehr langsame Mauseinstellungen habe sind die bei UT oder änhlichem schon etwas höher.


----------



## Torr Samaho (13. Januar 2010)

glückwunsch an jene, die sich direkt auf eine andere sens umstellen können. ich brauche dafür lange zum umgewöhnen, und zum schluss bin ich immer wieder bei ca. 28 cm / 360° gelandet. wie das nun zu bezeichnen ist, hängt von den typischen einstellungen des spiels ab, in langsamen shootern wie cs etwa wäre das wohl high, in schnellen wie quake eher midsense (ich kenne da auch leute, die keine 10 cm für 360° brauchen).


----------



## netheral (15. Januar 2010)

Würde sagen, dass das in CS eher Midsense ist. Ich kenne Leute, die turnen 360° mit 8 - 10 cm. Ich brauche etwas mehr als du. Wobei ich derzeit einfach meine Sense nicht wieder finde. Stelle ich sie runter reiße ich auf kurze Entfernungen oder bei schnell rennenden Gegnern nichts. Stelle ich sie hoch, bin ich auf Distanz nicht mehr genau.

Und mit einem Mittelding verreiße ich. 

Ich kenne da wen, der zockt mit einer Sens, dass er auf einem 40 cm breiten Stoffpad keine 180° Drehung schafft. Da würde ich sicher kirre werden.


----------



## hans shmitt aus hamburg (17. Januar 2010)

Balu7 schrieb:


> Also mit Low und High-Sense meine ich hohe oder niedrige DPI zahl. Bzw. wie schnell der Zeiger über den Bildschirm flitzt.


ja was denn nun?
DPI ist die Abtastrate und nicht die Fadenkreuz-/Mauszeigergeschwindigkeit.
Obgleich da natürlich ein Zusammenhang besteht.

aber bevor ich hier mir einen wolf tippe:
1800 dpi
180° / 40 cm

tl;dr: low


----------



## hyperionical (17. Januar 2010)

Reine Gewöhnungsfrage,
als ich von einer einfach optischen Billigmaus auf eine  Laser mit 2000 dpi umgesiegen bin dacht ich ach du ******* man trfft ja nix mehr, noch nichmal aufm Desktop.
Aber nach ca. 1 Woche hatte ichmich angepasst und seitdem finde ich die meisten Low-Sense Mäuse unerträglich langsam.


----------



## Ecle (17. Januar 2010)

Der Monitor spielt natürlich auch noch eine große Rolle. 1800dpi ist auf einem 1920x1200 Monitor viel langsamer als auf einem 1280x1024 Monitor.


----------



## Bullveyr (17. Januar 2010)

nur auf dem Desktop, ingame ist die Bildschirmauflösung egal


----------



## Black Lion (17. Januar 2010)

irgendwie blick ich bei dem Thema immernoch net ganz durch. Was is denn nun z.B. bei Mid- bis Highsense besser, ne möglichst hohe DPI-Zahl und ingame dann runterregeln oder umgekehrt?


----------



## hans shmitt aus hamburg (17. Januar 2010)

Um es kurz zu machen; eigentlich brauchen nur highsenser höhere DPI, aber die sind mittlerweile auch nur noch ein aufgeblasener Marketinggag wie die Megapixel bei Digitalkameras.


----------



## Azuroz (17. Januar 2010)

Frage mich, wie manche mit hohen DPI Zahlen überhaupt zocken können 
Ich selbst spiele zwar hauptsächlich nur Strategie Spiele (Battleforge,AoE) jedoch komme ich bei shootern (Battlefield zB.) am besten mit 1600DPI klar.
(Logitech G500).


----------



## dot (17. Januar 2010)

High senser mit einer alten MS IntelliOptical (Version 1.0  ) (400DPI).


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich spiel nur Cod4  und Bf2 und 2142 

Cod4  auf 2100 DPI
Bf2 Infantry 1500 DPI
Bf2 Heli fliegen 5600 DPI
Bf2 Heli gunnen 2100 DPI 
Bf2 Jet fliegen 1500 DPI 
Bf2142 immer 1500 DPI

das ganze auf der Razer eXactMat control  das ganze mit der schönen Mamba


----------



## Torr Samaho (19. Januar 2010)

Black Lion schrieb:


> irgendwie blick ich bei dem Thema immernoch net ganz durch. Was is denn nun z.B. bei Mid- bis Highsense besser, ne möglichst hohe DPI-Zahl und ingame dann runterregeln oder umgekehrt?


 
je höher die sens, desto vorteilhafter eine hohe dpi-zahl. was man auch nicht überbewerten sollte, mir reichen z.b. 800 dpi sowohl bei spielen als auch beim arbeiten vollkommen. sonst flitzt der zeiger einfach zu schnell über den bildschirm. lediglich die ingame sens muss man herunterregeln, auf die hälfte des wertes, den man etwa beim zocken mit 400 dpi brauchte.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, spiele und arbeite ich mit 3200dpi (Maximum der G9).
Ich komm mit High Sensivity auch am besten klar, ich sehe da ganz klar den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim Zielen - Gut es ist am Anfang auch etwas ungenau, aber dafür übt man ja.

Ich hab ne 720° Drehung mit geschätzen 5cm ^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Januar 2010)

Als Scharfschütze kommt man als High-Senser kaum klar, dafür kommt man als Low-Senser beim Jet fliegen kaum klar. Von daher war ich bis vor kurzem Mid-Senser. Als Mid-Senser kommt man in jeder Lage einigermaßen klar. Seit kurzem mach ich mir nun aber die Mühe je nach Rolle die Sensitivity umzustellen. Die Umstellerei lohnt sich aber nur bei Shootern. Bei RPG, RTS und Simulationen lohnt es sich nicht, denn da kommt man mit ner mittleren Sensitivity bestens klar. Bei Beat em Up, Adventures/Jump and Run, Rennsim. ist man mitm Pad ohnehin besser bedient.

Zu den DPI-Zahlen: Als Mid- und Low-Senser reichen 800 DPI vollkommen.


----------



## Der-Bert (27. Januar 2011)

Ich zocke gerne mit 2500 dpi da kann man gut Shooter zocken.
Obwohl meine Rat 5 bis 4000 dpi geht würd ich sagen das das zuviel ist zum zocken. Aber jeder sieht das ja anders.


----------

